# Hey RDNEK



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Let me know when you are going to be here and I will set a day or two aside. Is your brother going to come up and are you going to stay here in BV? 

I am sure we can find some pow - if you have any beacons bring em, I only got a couple of extra ones. Bring the ski's and tell smitty to get a pair of goddam boots already - he has missed out on a couple of epic days because he has no tele boots. Man they are pricey $500 to 600??? That is what he tells me.

The middle of march is a perfect time - the snow will be stackin up pretty deep by then and most all of our "normal" stuff will be in that time of the year.


----------



## WesternMD (Dec 5, 2003)

RDNEK - shoot me an email
captainpanic247atyahoodotcom


----------

